# Mounting a Gear Motor on a Pull behind Smoker



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I have a customer that wants me wire a split phase motor mounted on a trailer. Here’s what he’s got. He has a trailer made for a portable smoker/cooker. The burn box is on the back of the trailer, then the smoker tank. On the side of the trailer beside the tank he has a box that will be covered. In the box is where he is going to mount the motor, which is a split phase gear motor. The gear motor is to turn a rotisserie. Above this box, he is going to attach a mounting plate for a switch for the motor. Also out of the end of the box he wants a pigtail so that the smoker can be connected to a 120V source.
> 
> I am going to have to use a manual motor starter with heater/overload since the motor doesn’t have the protection internally. My concern (at least one) is where the switch will be. It will be right beside the smoker tank. It won’t be connected to it, but maybe 6” from it.
> Do they make an outdoor rated starter that would also be rated for high ambient temperature that might occur from the tank being so close.
> ...


If it's too hot for the switch, it's going to be too hot for portable cord my friend. You need to rethink the locations or the connection methods, you can't have it both ways.

Yes you can get a simple toggle switch type MMS (Manual Motor Starter) that can go into a cast 'FS" style box and have a NEMA 4 operator. Something like this:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I have a customer that wants me wire a split phase motor mounted on a trailer. Here’s what he’s got. He has a trailer made for a portable smoker/cooker. The burn box is on the back of the trailer, then the smoker tank. On the side of the trailer beside the tank he has a box that will be covered. In the box is where he is going to mount the motor, which is a split phase gear motor. The gear motor is to turn a rotisserie. Above this box, he is going to attach a mounting plate for a switch for the motor. Also out of the end of the box he wants a pigtail so that the smoker can be connected to a 120V source.
> 
> I am going to have to use a manual motor starter with heater/overload since the motor doesn’t have the protection internally. My concern (at least one) is where the switch will be. It will be right beside the smoker tank. It won’t be connected to it, but maybe 6” from it.
> Do they make an outdoor rated starter that would also be rated for high ambient temperature that might occur from the tank being so close.
> ...


You can mount the starter on an insulated heat shield. I would put the starter in a NEMA 4X enclosure


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

JRaef said:


> If it's too hot for the switch, it's going to be too hot for portable cord my friend. You need to rethink the locations or the connection methods, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> Yes you can get a simple toggle switch type MMS (Manual Motor Starter) that can go into a cast 'FS" style box and have a NEMA 4 operator. Something like this:


This isn't my design. The guy already has it layed out where he wants it. I told him I would look into it and get back to him. That's why I posted it here to get ideas as I have never done in outside control work.
I still will need O/L protection in the starter won't I? He said the motor would probably get turned on and left unattended for a while.

Edit: (in red above) the pigtail will be lower than the switch and off to the right.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jrannis said:


> You can mount the starter on an insulated heat shield. I would put the starter in a NEMA 4X enclosure


What would you use to sleeve the pigtail that plugs in? Also, would PVC work from the box up to the switch?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Good bbq is no more than 250ish farenhiett. Just cause its his design dont mean it will work out how he wants it. Mount the equipment closest to the trailer hitch area and use a conduit to the motor.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> ...I still will need O/L protection in the starter won't I? He said the motor would probably get turned on and left unattended for a while.


It's a bit hard to see in that picture, but this is a Manual Motor Starter, there will be a heater element on the side there. All you can see in that photo is a post, but the heater element would go over it. That;s all you need for a 120V motor (assuming it doesn't have internal thermal protection as you indicated).


----------

